# Admiral renewal



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Just had my non quote renewal through from admiral multicar. Gave them a call and it looks like this year they are not keen on gtr's making over 26% more power then standard, which is a pain as they did last year. Anyone else had this problem..? The girl on the other end of the phone muttered something about them avoiding modd'd cars. Looks like I will have to give cci a call tomorrow.


----------

